
Ask HN: Why hasn't the dentist industry been disrupted? - ThomPete
I know there is always an article about some new methodology that will change dentistry forever and put the power in the hands of the consumer but nothing seem to have materialized yet. Why&#x27;s that?
======
babygoat
Why do you think the industry needs to be “disrupted”?

------
cimmanom
Licensing (for very good reason) plus extreme decentralization.

------
hsnewman
Because as a consumer I'd rather someone else pull my tooth.

